# Ranch dressing on raw veggies



## bubbagump (Oct 15, 2013)

I love the stuff!  The wife made up a new recipe, well new to us anyway, and holy shitits good!   Its just a hidden valley ranch powder packet mixed in to a tub of plain Greek yogurt.    Tastes great!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2013)

Does sound good. ( I'm eating a chocolate donut right now)


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel in love with Miso for a bit.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 15, 2013)

...damit.  id take a foto of  im eating.  but that would go in the "what am I eating thread"

rice with veggies....guacamole and steak tips.  

and grape fruit juice for my dbols...


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds legit, might have to try it. I usually go with all natural blue cheese dressing mixed with red wine vinegar


----------



## Jada (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds tasty


----------



## Spongy (Oct 16, 2013)

That's exactly what I do.  Delicious!


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2013)

sounds good, nice with carrots


----------



## Azog (Oct 16, 2013)

You are all freaks and blasphemers. One does not simply make ranch out of Greek yogurt...you are supposed to put some dill, lemon, salt and shredded cucumber in that bitch!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> I love the stuff!  The wife made up a new recipe, well new to us anyway, and holy shitits good!   Its just a hidden valley ranch powder packet mixed in to a tub of plain Greek yogurt.    Tastes great!



How big of a tub?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2013)

Spongy said:


> That's exactly what I do.  Delicious!



Ever try it with the vanilla Greek yogurt?


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> How big of a tub?



17.6oz.    500g


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Ever try it with the vanilla Greek yogurt?





Never tried the dressing with the vanilla but we eat a ton of that too.  Take some vanilla greek yogurt and slice up some mangoes and sprinkle some cinnamon on top..    MMMMMHHHMMM!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2013)

i do greek with almonds or PB, or with blue berries.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn, i need my reading glasses.

I could have sworn the title said virgins and not veggies.


----------

